# Rhodesian Ridgeback Barking at people!



## emmaln (5 October 2009)

Helloo,

Just after any more ideas we are quite happily seeing an improvement and are happy with our methods but just wondered if anyone could add any other ideas to the pot!

Our Rhodesian Ridgeback Tuli has just turned a year old and has just had a phantom pregnancy (so hormones are going mad at the mo!) She is a brilliant dog, super obediant and very loyal and loving! We know a fair bit about the breed as my OH grew up with 3 in the family home and i have read every ridgeback book ever written (or so it seems!)

What i am concerned about is that Tuli will bark and actually lunge at a person if they take her by surprise, it is only strangers and only if they haven't got a dog with them oh and we take her to shows etc. and she totally ignores everyone (i think because there are so many dogs around and she LOVES other dogs!) If i see the person first i will get her attention and get her to heel (on the lead always just in case!) and the minute she growls i shhh her loudly and she responds well however if i don't see the person first she goes barmy barking her head off, i normally pul her hard in to me and tell her enough firmly she does stop, i make her walk on and depending on where we are i do some heel wait come heel wait training off the lead to establish that i am in charge! I hope that if we carry on doing what we are doing and continue to socialise her safely and in a controlled way she will improve but just wondered what you lovely people thought?

As a ridgeback i expect her to be aloof and wary towards strangers but i am surprised at this outward aggression? Anyone else experienced this with their ridgy?

She is due to be spayed next month so that might help settle her!

Thankies xx


----------



## mattilda (5 October 2009)

My rr loves people as long as they are not child sized! Sounds as if she is a little bit insecure but am afraid I have no advice to offer other than that you are already doing.


----------



## littlemisslauren (5 October 2009)

My RR will do the same as the OPs. She is very wary of new people and when on the lead will bark and lunge towards them. She is 11 now and is a bit of an old grumpy sod at times 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so we walk her in quiet areas and she doesnt go off the lead. As yours is younger I am sure the socialising will work wonders... and keep at it! We socialised our well when she was younger, I dont think she remembers any of it now!


----------



## emmaln (5 October 2009)

thanks guys she is a sweetie and is so well behaved in every other way, agree think she is insecure! will keep going how we are, i should add that my OH is not slightly worried and is convinced that so long as we are consistent in our management she will grow out of it as she gets older and wiser!


----------



## kibob (6 October 2009)

I agree with your OH that she will grow out of this, and that you are doing all the right things to help her overcome her anxiety. 

I have found most Ridgies I've met are oversensitive/insecure in one way or another.  My boy has always been ok with people but an "odd object" would send him into a barking frenzy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I remember being at a dog show with him when he was probably about one, he was being very well behaved, calmly taking it all in when a barrel with rope attached (used to mark out the ring) fell over,,, blimey, all hell broke loose, he let out this massive Ridgeback bark that silenced the showground 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He's now 5 and has pretty much grown out of this.  I'm sure that your girl will too, the aloofness that is so characteristic of the breed didn't kick in with my lad until about a year ago,,, now he's a positive snob, and doesn't pay much attention to anyone but his family - especially his mum


----------



## littlemisslauren (6 October 2009)

kibob - Our ridgy is also a snob! She has plenty of time for the family but she ignores anyone else that comes in the house once she has decided they are worthy of being let through the door!


----------



## rrleo (31 July 2010)

Hello all! I'm new here.  I registered after I had seen this topic. The thing is that I have a RR boy with exactly the same behavioural issues, and, Emmaln, I would really like to know how things are going with Tuli. Anybody else with similar experience???


----------



## CAYLA (31 July 2010)

I would flood the dog, stop him focusing on one approaching/passing person and  get into some busy crowds, not to close that people try to approach him at first, but enough for you to be part of the crowd, walk at a descent pace and don't give him time to think, use a halti for better head control as opposed to a collar and at the same time drop him some high reward treats a as positive association.
To some dogs one approaching person gives them more reason to react in a suspicious manor and actually freaks some dogs out, dont tense keep you arm dropped but dont give to much lead,u obs need control at the same time, the key is if you do see someone, dont get uptight and give him a reason to actually think he msut be on his guard,any displays of lunge tug on the halti as you would check with a chain and walk on, dont make a huge deal and command "leave it" 
A dobe I trained was murder for this, but the more she interacted and the less that was made of a situation the more accepting she became, she will now happily pass anyone without a word.
If you are in any way worried that the situation will esculate or you fear you would like more one on one, then look for a good trainer or training class.


----------



## galaxy (31 July 2010)

My 10month old GSP went through a phase of barking at the kids on the street and if anyone was out walking without a dog!  In a crowd, he was fine.  Just randoms out by themselves!

I made a bit of progress with getting him to "look" when he was doing it to the kids on the street, but if he was off lead on a walk and someone suddenly appeared (so I couldn't recall 1st) he barked.

So I bought a anti-bark spray collar and it worked in days!  I've had it 2 weeks now and he doesn't even look at the kids on the street anymore and he hasn't barked at anyone out walking either.  My dog trainer thought it was a phase, but the collar was a good idea.  I'm going to keep him wearing it for a while longer, but I don't think he'll need it forever!


----------



## rrleo (1 August 2010)

Thanks for your advice, Cayla, I completely agree with you. You know, Leo is normally perfectly well behaved in urban areas, and very obedient otherwise, it is just when we walk in more isolated areas that he barks, lunges, growls... And he has behaved like this pretty much from the day we got him (2 months old), only at that age it was more obvious that he is scared (barking, jumping away instead of towards people). He is 1,5 now. I normally use chain collar, and I recently bought a halti, just so that I myself can be more relaxed. I truly believe that a part of the problem is in my energy - I definitely worry too much about the issue, he must feel it. I have been taking him to school from his early age (4 months), and like I said, he is very obedient in other situations. Our trainer says he is just insecure, not aggressive. Well, the people we meet on our walks most probably disagree... The trainer also says I should continue doing things the way I started. I don't think I should use any sort of spray or electric collar on an insecure dog, only firm 'no's', and reward or praise when he doesn't react to people. Well, it looks like we all agree that this is the key to success (and I have already contacted MANY specialists), but sometimes I get discouraged, because it has been so many months now... I might be expecting things to improve too quickly, but no one has ever told me how long can it take for a dog this young to be 'rehabilitated'. Is over a year still normal, or is it a sign that I must be doing something wrong...?


----------



## CAYLA (1 August 2010)

It is certainly not uncommon for dogs (esp of a guarding nature) to react this way to a suspicious looking person, so It's not something you are doing wrong, more a trait/insecurity you have to help him over come, the dobe we worked with did it from being a puppy to about the age of 14 months, she is now sound and jsut over 2 years, they do get alot of confidence with maturity and from their handler, the company of other confident dogs also works wonders.
To try and get him to focus on soemthing else will help him associate passing or approaching with a positive ( I worked with a dog that was ball obsessed) so when we passed other u only needed to hold the ball in your hand as she was fixated.
Even somthing scrummy in your hand, at the first glance of the approacher, hold something of high value in your hand (cheese/strong smelling sausage(the dry type u can get) and waft it near his face but dont let him take it, let him mouth and sniff/lick and attempt to nuzzle into your hand to get it, but only let him take it when you/exact timing (pass the stranger) but keep walking at a descent pace and no grappling with his lead, jsut use a short lead but keep your arm low and relaxed, this way you have taken his attention away and allowed him to associate the passing with a positive.
If he attempts to prance/lunge or pull out to one side then a quick tug on the halti and "leave it" and walk on.
He shouls calm a little when he matures, but keep him passing people and dont be put off.


----------



## emmaln (1 October 2010)

Hi all, 

Well tuli has just turned 2 so thought I would give you an update. On the whole we could not be happier with the progress she is making, she is so much better with people and I don't remember the last time she lunged and barked at a person, she will sometimes let out a low growl which only we can hear if she really isn't sure of someone but a ssh will stop her! The biggest thing I have found is that although we used to tell new people to ignore her we didn't tell them not to look at her which we do now that way she doesn't feel threatened in any way and can make her mind up about a person in her own time. 

We still have work to do, she has become quite protective when on the lead towards other dogs (which we were anticipating it being she is a ridgie and an only dog!) it's a little like the people thing all dogs that she socialises with regularly she is fantastic with but others she feels she needs to establish herself by telling them off first! We are confident that this will improve again with consistent firm but fair handling!

Tuli is the perfect yard dog and is respectful of the horses she has very strong boundaries at the stables for hernial safety, she knows the commands out and in which could relate to out the field/stable now and she will go straight to the gate and lay down (or sit if its raining she is a ridgie afterall) outside the field and wait until she is told in or I go out the field. We have also taught her to hit the deck wherever she may be with a simple down command this has proved to be an invaluable command on many an occasion! 

So as I say she really is one super dog but still with work to do!

Hi rrleo how are you getting on? I hope Leo is improving!

Thanks all, Emma and tuli x


----------



## Vicstress (1 October 2010)

Cayla as ever has some good advice but you do have to bear in mind that they're bred as guard dogs.....so will need more training not to 'guard' so much.....just like my spaniel is a nightmare to walk to heel - he wants to be 6 foot infront 'sweeping' for pheasants.....and he's never been on the field in his life


----------



## musclezbarbie (4 July 2011)

Hello.
I am new here and I am not sure whether or not anyone is any longer participating on this thread.  I have an RR mix and he is 10 1/2 mos old.  He is a well trained.  He is very pack oriented.  There might be where the problem lies.  He barks insanely at people.  He is fine with those he know.  I have tried having him around people; both large crowds as well as one guest at a time.  I take him to the dog park frequently where he is fine.  He LOVES other dogs and is not too bad with kids.  But anyone walks by or comes over when we aren't at the dog park he barks.  He is fearful.  He runs up to people barking and then runs off.  I have tried having people come over with treats, try ignoring him altogether.  But sadly this seems to be getting worse.  I hope somebody still visits this site and might possibly have some ideas.  We believe in positive reinforcement so he rarely gets punished.  Like I said, he is wonderful with his family.  Thank you.


----------



## CAYLA (4 July 2011)

I would advicse you dont let him off in the instances you say he runs up to them/people, A, you are leaving yourself wide open for someone to make a huge deal of the situation, esp if they are scared (read Lexis post) and she had hers well under control. Andif somone is scared and reacts in that manor this will heighten his response and fear 10 fold.
B, its telling him its acceptible to do this.
I would get him on a bike, and get him past as many people u can in a fast pace, this way neither u nor him can focus to much on the/his fear, I think sometimes with young ridgeys its a confidence thing, he should gain this with maturity, but u have to stop him focusing to much and if thid means still flooding him to get him more relaxed around his fears then a faster paced exercise would help immensely (hence the bike) .


----------



## Alfie RR (16 July 2011)

Hello All

Some great advice here, but my Ridgeback is 20 months old and has never barked. Is this normal? We socialised him at every opportunity when he was a puppy and he loves everyone. He sometimes gets spooked by different noises but apart from that i have not seen any aloofness from him. He lets anyone in the house, which is unfortunate for us if we had intruders. Is this normal? Or have i got the only chilled RR. Any advice or reassurance would be useful.

Thanks

Katrina


----------



## lexiedhb (17 July 2011)

Alfie RR said:



			Hello All

Some great advice here, but my Ridgeback is 20 months old and has never barked. Is this normal? We socialised him at every opportunity when he was a puppy and he loves everyone. He sometimes gets spooked by different noises but apart from that i have not seen any aloofness from him. He lets anyone in the house, which is unfortunate for us if we had intruders. Is this normal? Or have i got the only chilled RR. Any advice or reassurance would be useful.

Thanks

Katrina
		
Click to expand...

Personally- sounds IDEAL to me!!


----------



## littlemisslauren (17 July 2011)

Alfie RR said:



			Hello All

Some great advice here, but my Ridgeback is 20 months old and has never barked. Is this normal? We socialised him at every opportunity when he was a puppy and he loves everyone. He sometimes gets spooked by different noises but apart from that i have not seen any aloofness from him. He lets anyone in the house, which is unfortunate for us if we had intruders. Is this normal? Or have i got the only chilled RR. Any advice or reassurance would be useful.

Thanks

Katrina
		
Click to expand...

My parents young RR is like that. I have heard her bark 4 times and they have all been single suprised barks.


----------



## Alfie RR (17 July 2011)

Its nice to know there are other chilled Ridgebacks. He was playing with 2 staffies today and he was the one being submissive.

RRs are a fantastic breed and i wish i could have another one.

Katrina


----------



## Alexart (17 July 2011)

Katrina - I have 4 ridgies and they are pretty useless guard dogs - they let anyone in the yard and drool all over them!!  I do find they can be pretty aloof with people and other dogs, fairly ditsy, and my oldest who is 9 is a real whinge bag - nothing is ever to his liking!, although I'd say my 2 bitches would more than likely have someone if they acted in a threatening manor towards us.  
They don't do much barking except at night to passing sheep/hedgehogs/cows etc, although they do howl.  If it is raining and someone comes in the yard they just peep out of the kennels and go back to bed, if it is sunny they look like road kill all over the yard sunbathing and only lift their head if someone comes through the gate, and if they look like they have no food they go back to sleep, only moving if you threaten to drive over them - sigh!!!
To socialise mine when they were pups I found car boots and places where there are lots of people as well as puppy classes are great for those that have confidence issues - most do - as there is plenty of space to get away if need be and gradually get nearer people.  I also used to take mine to work occasionally as I worked at a vets so great for meeting lots of people.  
I agree with Cayla - don't let off the lead until you have recall down to a tee as they are quite big imposing dogs - hard to see when you're with them all the time - but to your average person they are huge and they can easily knock someone over by accident but someone could misread that and say the dog attacked so you really need to be extra careful with any big dog!
Imagine if you are used to small furries and you see this big excited orange blur heading towards you - pretty intimidating!!:






I found using a halti stopped any aggression if they felt threatened by people/strange dogs - I think having a collar tight round their necks seems to set them off even more especially the choke chain types which I really don't like.  They do grow out of it by 2 or 3 so don't worry perseverance does pay off!


----------

